# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  replacing string along top of slider shower screen

## lazydays

Any tips or how to's on replacing a broken string on a 3 leaf sliding shower screen? It's a unknown brand with a fixed screen and two slide. I've been caught out before replacing wheels and then trying to get all the doors back in. Any tips etc (tried google but couldn't come up with anything)
..................thanks

----------


## flash

> Any tips or how to's on replacing a broken string on a 3 leaf sliding shower screen? It's a unknown brand with a fixed screen and two slide. I've been caught out before replacing wheels and then trying to get all the doors back in. Any tips etc (tried google but couldn't come up with anything)
> ..................thanks

  I have same issue.

----------


## goldie1

google "repair sliding shower door" there a few videos there

----------

